# 10 yr smoke detectors



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Shawn23 said:


> CS/SB 264 Requires any battery operated smoke alarm, newly installed or replaced after January 1, 2014 to be powered nonreplaceable, nonremovable battery that is capable of powering the smoke alarm for atleast 10 years.
> 
> This bill amends section 633.025, florida statutes
> 
> Anyone have any knowledge on the above?


I thought they must be changed every 10 years.


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

Shawn23 said:


> CS/SB 264 Requires any battery operated smoke alarm, newly installed or replaced after January 1, 2014 to be powered nonreplaceable, nonremovable battery that is capable of powering the smoke alarm for atleast 10 years. This bill amends section 633.025, florida statutes Anyone have any knowledge on the above?


Kiddie was selling lithium ion battery smokes for three or four weeks a few months ago but then they were pulled off the shelves and recalled.

What the heck is cs/SB ?


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

Shawn23 said:


> CS/SB 264 Requires any battery operated smoke alarm, newly installed or replaced after January 1, 2014 to be powered nonreplaceable, nonremovable battery that is capable of powering the smoke alarm for atleast 10 years. This bill amends section 633.025, florida statutes Anyone have any knowledge on the above?


And I did find this.

The law, SB-745, also requires that by Jan. 1, 2015 all new smoke or combination alarms display the manufacture date, provide a place on the unit to mark the date of installation and incorporate a “hush” feature to silence nuisance alarms like those caused by burnt toast or shower steam. Retailers have until July 1, 2015 to stock only sealed-in, long-life battery smoke alarms.

I think you got a few numbers mixed up


----------



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

I copied them from an email that was sent by my CE teacher. It looked like he copied and pasted it.


----------

